# Sunday's Show and Tell...11/4/18



## jd56 (Nov 4, 2018)

Turn the clocks back" last night.
Daggum it! 
Just means another hour for flashlight picking[emoji3166].

So. let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.

I found this a while back but, never posted these because, I'm not sure what they are.
Bike wheel locks, I'm guessing.








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 4, 2018)

Franklin Mint 1937 Bugatti-with the original price of $429.00 these now can be bought at reasonable price.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 4, 2018)

Thanks to a brother of the wheel. Another piece of the puzzle













Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Nov 4, 2018)

This week I picked up this great original mid 40s to early 50s Indian motorcycle two sided clock from a small local auction its 15 in across and keeps excellent time.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 4, 2018)

We bought a thing and made a thing all within 10 days...been a bit busy lately





Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 4, 2018)

Got some mountain bike parts this week including these brakes and handlebars. I also picked up some vintage MTB stuff too.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Nov 4, 2018)

This weeks medicine for my Delta Disease


----------



## blackcat (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello;
Little finds of the weekend in a car fiea market and old motorcycles, wich for us in France is very hard to find, but... 
























Very good weekend!
Regards;
Serge


----------



## ballooney (Nov 4, 2018)

This Hudson—Detroit bike showed up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 4, 2018)

My buddy went to a auction yesterday and had him grab me a few 20” bikes and a 24”. They will be in the sale section here in a few days.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 4, 2018)

Really old (Not sure but I think this is Nw coast) bone pipe with alabaster inlay.. old used car dealership signs...


----------



## Mike Franco (Nov 4, 2018)

Pick this up today at Pike's bar bicycle swap meet  going to butcher it  to fit a different rack


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 4, 2018)

Picked up this neat late 50’s Comet sled from CL, to replace the even nicer one I had and sold 20 yrs ago! 
Wishing I still had a lot of stuff I’ve sold over the years! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 4, 2018)

Finally arrived in my garage.


----------



## Jay81 (Nov 4, 2018)

Just picked up a couple of Schwinns


----------



## anders1 (Nov 4, 2018)

ballooney said:


> This Hudson—Detroit bike showed up.
> View attachment 895129
> 
> View attachment 895130
> ...


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Picked up this neat late 50’s Comet sled from CL, to replace the even nicer one I had and sold 20 yrs ago!
> Wishing I still had a lot of stuff I’ve sold over the years! View attachment 895511
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice !!!


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2018)

A friend went to a car show today and they said that they saw one of his bikes in the latest RODZ magazine.  To his surprise, mine was in there too and the photo was 4x's the size of his (we are very competitive).   He said that his first thought was not to tell me until he realized that the caption in my photo said that he was the owner of my bike.  Once he saw that he knew that he would have the last laugh.   So, a long story short...my Show and tell is the new RODZ magazine.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 4, 2018)

'64 Stingray Reflector.....







Reflector back home.....



I bought a 10x Jewelers Loupe so I could harvest some Medicine based on Trichome color; the tops were ready to go today....



I don't usually grow, but when I find a couple of seeds in a bag, I stick them in some dirt, and I am always surprised with the results. These were planted late season, only watered, and I will get an Ounce+ or more, for the trouble of watering a weed.



I did a not-for-sale trim job....



Hung them out to dry. The purple has a fantastic fresh grape-ish smell, it smells like purple, whatever that is.......


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 4, 2018)

*CHRIS OR KRIS
Whats even more *impressive* is the fact that your bike is on the same page as Dave Gonzales of The Paladins,,six inch cuff on his Levis.
How Low Can They Go RODZ*


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2018)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *CHRIS OR KRIS
> Whats even more *impressive* is the fact that your bike is on the same page as Dave Gonzales of The Paladins,,six inch cuff on his Levis.
> How Low Can They Go RODZ*



I'm Chris, my friend Kris somehow got credit for my bike.  I have something to do that evening and missed the concert.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 5, 2018)

Sunday late night find last night.
Signed original copy of the Mile A Minute Murphy biography!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 5, 2018)

Besides the perfect weather for a bike ride with great friends.


My nugget of the Cyclone Coaster swap/ride at the Pike in Long Beach, was this neat cloisonné So Cal bicycle dealers association plaque.



How cool is that?
Thanks, John!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 5, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> '64 Stingray Reflector.....
> View attachment 895676
> 
> View attachment 895677
> ...




Everything about this post makes me smile.  Thank you IngoMike!


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 5, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> Everything about this post makes me smile.  Thank you IngoMike!




Thanks to you! I had a f*%#ed day with some bad news, and your reply makes me smile! Smoke up!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 5, 2018)

IngoMike said:


> Thanks to you! I had a f*%#ed day with some bad news, and your reply makes me smile! Smoke up!




Sorry to hear that. Stupid Mondays! Both of those things in your post are helpful when dealing with a bad day.  But I'm sure you knew that already. Keep your chin up!


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm a little late posting these. Last friday evening I stopped by the local goodwill again, and somehow found another set of decent speakers. (I also picked up a pair last weekend, but really don't find nicer modeled ones siting there very often). I do see lots of speakers but they're usually of less quality and do not interest me. These last two sets are the only ones I brought home all summer. Maybe its that time of year where people are clearing stuff like this out of there garages in preparation for winter. It seems about ½ the speaker sets I have picked up at goodwill over the years have had some sort of mechanical issue. (I got lucky to find two sets in row that worked).

This pair pictured is a set of ADC 303A Brentwoods and were made in 1968. They were listed at $3.99 each and when purchased they were not all that impressive looking.  They were really grungy looking and had some peeling veneer. They also had white paint splatter all over them with a few spots that were about quarter sized and they had a light water rings on the top from plants or beverages. Overall they looked like they spent some time stored in a dirty basement or garage.

After getting them home I first squirt some glue under the loose veneer, and clamped it down flat. Once that was dry I then scraped the paint splatter off and sanded down the cabinets. Next I cleaned up the silver backing surrounding the grills with some rubbing alcohol. After the cabinets were clean I applied a few coats of boiled linseed oil and gave them a wax. I have about 3 hours of total work in them, and little more time waiting for the finishes to dry.

They turned out much nicer than I hopped for. (They have a few very minor nicks in the corners that I will eventually fix with some putty, but for now they look pretty darn good for being 50 years old). They also thankfully work perfectly.  I think the vintage silver sparkle grill material looks pretty neat.

The cabinets are a 2-way sealed acoustic suspension design and put out impressive bass for their medium sized cabinets, After searching I found a few reviews online and the people who have them also like them. They sound amazing with slower acoustic music. The other pair I picked up last week were a 3-way design, and sound better with faster paced rock music, but this pair is better with all the acoustic stuff. Both speaker pairs sound nice but excel in different areas, I will be switching back and forth between them throughout the winter.


----------



## catfish (Nov 7, 2018)

I got these.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 7, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> I'm a little late posting these. Last friday evening I stopped by the local goodwill again, and somehow found another set of decent speakers. (I also picked up a pair last weekend, but really don't find nicer modeled ones siting there very often). I do see lots of speakers but they're usually of less quality and do not interest me. These last two sets are the only ones I brought home all summer. Maybe its that time of year where people are clearing stuff like this out of there garages in preparation for winter. It seems about ½ the speaker sets I have picked up at goodwill over the years have had some sort of mechanical issue. (I got lucky to find two sets in row that worked).
> 
> This pair pictured is a set of ADC 303A Brentwoods and were made in 1968. They were listed at $3.99 each and when purchased they were not all that impressive looking.  They were really grungy looking and had some peeling veneer. They also had white paint splatter all over them with a few spots that were about quarter sized and they had a light water rings on the top from plants or beverages. Overall they looked like they spent some time stored in a dirty basement or garage.
> 
> ...




Good job cleaning those up! I love Goodwill. Nothing like finding a gem for less than $4. Reminds me of finding a pair of Dahlquist DQ-10's while looking for bikes. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Blackout (Nov 7, 2018)

JKT said:


> This week I picked up this great original mid 40s to early 50s Indian motorcycle two sided clock from a small local auction its 15 in across and keeps excellent time.
> 
> View attachment 895018
> 
> ...



Hope you didnt pay much  old school clock with added logo not original Indian piece


----------



## JKT (Nov 8, 2018)

Blackout said:


> Hope you didnt pay much  old school clock with added logo not original Indian piece



Very quick to make acquisitions without it being in your hands .. what makes you a expert on Indians, or Indian items ?? just wondering ?? I have several Indians ( 12 ) from 1937 to the last real one in 1953.. and tons of parts...I bought and still have my first one from 41 years ago.. I kinda questioned this clock also.. but after looking closely at it and talking to the seller who had it a number of years and acquired it from a elderly gentlemen from Florida that had it for over 20 years and had gotten it out of a closed down building in New York..  looks to be pretty authentic ….


----------



## Blackout (Nov 8, 2018)

JKT said:


> Very quick to make acquisitions without it being in your hands .. what makes you a expert on Indians, or Indian items ?? just wondering ?? I have several Indians ( 12 ) from 1937 to the last real one in 1953.. and tons of parts...I bought and still have my first one from 41 years ago.. I kinda questioned this clock also.. but after looking closely at it and talking to the seller who had it a number of years and acquired it from a elderly gentlemen from Florida that had it for over 20 years and had gotten it out of a closed down building in New York..  looks to be pretty authentic ….




I dont need it to be in my hands to tell its made up believe what you want....been collecting advertising 35+ years same story on some of this stuff old guy had it x amount of years yada yada....they were making repo stuff in the early 70's already buyer beware...


----------



## JKT (Nov 8, 2018)

Blackout said:


> I dont need it to be in my hands to tell its made up believe what you want....been collecting advertising 35+ years same story on some of this stuff old guy had it x amount of years yada yada....they were making repo stuff in the early 70's already buyer beware...



I'm  well aware of Indian repo stuff being made in the 70s... I still don't see any proof from you.. just acquisitions.. show some proof …  I've been into Indians for a lot longer then you have been into advertising items.. I have seen and probably have more Indian memorabilia then your even aware of..


----------



## Blackout (Nov 8, 2018)

You show me proof it is original.. have any catalog info from Indian that this was avalible to there dealers? Its just a old clock with added logo, Im done with it believe what you want


----------



## JKT (Nov 8, 2018)

Blackout said:


> You show me proof it is original.. have any catalog info from Indian that this was avalible to there dealers? Its just a old clock with added logo, Im done with it believe what you want



Your the one flapping your gums that its what YOU think with nothing to back your opinion..  just because you have never seen one before.. I have a lot of things I know you have never seen before.. I guess that means they don't exist..  you make very little sense.. I have learned over the years that the people that talk the loudest usually know the least.. I believe you fall into this category..


----------

